# Looking for slaughterhouse in west central FL...



## Truscifi (Oct 22, 2011)

It is almost time for freezer camp for our first pig, and I am still trying to find a slaughterhouse/butcher.  I live in Citrus County, FL - any suggsestions?


----------



## FLMommy (Nov 20, 2011)

There are two that we use and we are in Citrus County also, they both required a little bit of a drive.  Closest one is Gary & Sue Armoogan at South Marion Meats 352-245-2096 we had our last 2 pigs done by them and they did a good job, just have to be specific if you want any different cuts than they ask.  The other is in Bronson a little bit farther away, havent used them yet, but everyone says they are the best and we're taking the next batch there to try them out.  I'll try to find the information on them.  Hope this helps.


----------

